# Turkey turmoil, military coup



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just turned on Fox and it looks like the Turkish military is taking over the country. Geez what's next??

Turkey coup: Gunfire heard, jets seen flying in Turkish capital of Ankara


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Have to sit tight and see who is taking control.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The government of turkey is well armed. thanks to the USA. Using e excuse they are NA we armed the heck out of them. Question is who is in control of the fire power?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like the coup was unsuccessful. A shame.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

BREAKING: Civilians In Turkey Revolt Against The Military Coup In Support Of Erdogan Chanting ?Bismillah? In the name of Allah | Walid Shoebat


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The coup appears to have been nothing more than a staged purge of targeted opponents. 20,000 purged with "Prepared Arrest Lists."

Erdogan Purges 20,000 As Europe Voices Concern Coup Was Staged With "Prepared Arrest Lists" | Zero Hedge


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We have between 50 and 90 nuclear weapons at our airbase there. They probably should think about moving them somewhere else.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> We have between 50 and 90 nuclear weapons at our airbase there. They probably should think about moving them somewhere else.


True, but will never happen. Turkey is strategically located for the U.S. and Obama and crew do not care about unrest.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> We have between 50 and 90 nuclear weapons at our airbase there. They probably should think about moving them somewhere else.


Assuming Erdogan will let them out; he's a tad pissed at the U.S., right now.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Denton said:


> Assuming Erdogan will let them out; he's a tad pissed at the U.S., right now.


Ok, but his police force isn't going to stop us, and his military is a tad pissed at him right now.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Any doubt left that the house is being cleaned post-staged event?

Turkey Latest: Tens Of Thousands Purged; "Gulenist Media" Shut Down; Pilots Behind Russian Jet Downing Arrested | Zero Hedge

Erdogan Unleashes Unprecedented Crackdown: Fires All University Deans; Suspends 21,000 Private School Teachers | Zero Hedge


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Just another update on the purge in Turkey by Erdogan. Pushing his agenda, just the way he planned it.
https://www.statista.com/chart/5333/the-targets-of-erdogans-purge/


----------

